#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  A Thailand tree house

## hillbilly

This is what we are calling our Thai tree house. Ok, it ain't really a true tree house, but it is the best I could do. It's not done yet as we have a few more options to add.

The house is a simple one room that has electricity. Notice the electrical wires are still hidden.  :Smile:  I wanted a tin roof in order to put a Thai leaf roof on top on the steel. I say tin, some say steel. Same, same...

You can see the stairways is not done.

Out tree house has screen windows and a sliding screen door.

One big problem that we ran into was the trees. What we decided and that you can see is the wire cable holding the one tree back. One of two things will happen. Either the bad tree will grow the way we want or if not then we will have a vine type of plant to hide the cable.

One other thing. This pic also shows the view looking directly through our pavilion and into the back part of the main house. The fengshui type of thing...



A front view.



BTW, you have probably noticed the fake tree supports. All concrete.

Anybody want to test a hillbilly tree house out?  :Wink:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

nice. :Smile: 

hardly a tree house though.
you could live in that thing.
i could anyway.

----------


## davearn

Looks great Hilly.

Any pics of the inside ?

----------


## jandajoy

more of a wooden house on concrete posts in amongst some trees.

Very nice though. Could you put more of a balcony round it. Great place for lounging and beering.

Well done. :Smile:

----------


## BugginOut

Great job, Hillbilly. Gives me a real tree house feeling. Inside you can hang centerfolds and Judas Priest album covers.

----------


## jandajoy

> you could live in that thing. i could anyway.


You know you're opening a can of worms with this statement, don't you?  :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

It's fast becoming a 'compound' HB...I can see it being the centre of TD activity in the future...

maybe MtD should stop organising gigs around the country and just hone in on yours...

looks good...BTW how's the fishing?..

----------


## Bugs

> I wanted a tin roof in order to put a Thai leaf roof on top on the steel. I say tin, some say steel. Same, same...


Ah, tin roofs - the memories.  Sitting around on grannies wrap-around porch as the rain tinkles down upon the tin roof.  Me mum thought the sound was annoying (city folks), I found it quite relaxing.

----------


## Loombucket

That looks really nice Hillbilly. It doesn't matter that it's not made in a real tree, it's the thought that counts. Well done.

----------


## bkkmadness

Looks fantastic HB, do you have some pics of the inside?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Alot nicer than the treee houses we built as a kid.  What are you calling it?  "Hillbilly's Hidaway", "Hillbilly's Tree Resort", Hillbilly's Guest House", "The Getaway",,,,  in any event, you will probably find yourself there when you are in the dog house.

Good Job Khun Billy!

Ciao!

----------


## jizzybloke

That looks great, i want one! :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Looks great.  we built a litle place like that with some trees we had to cut down to make way for a canal that never came.  I think i may build something like the one you did out in my eucalyptus forest.  more pics please.

----------


## Loy Toy

All you need now Hilly is a water buffalo under it and it will be complete.

Looks great, well done  :goldcup:

----------


## thailandbethere

Great picture from *Thailand tree house* ! Have u ever been in Bang Sai Arts and Crafts centre (Near Ayutthaya)?

----------


## hillbilly

No, what does this Center have?  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No, what does this Center have?


Take a look

https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...ghlight=crafts (Bang Sai Royal Folk Arts and Crafts Centre)

----------


## hillbilly

Damn, TD has got most everything covered! Amazing!

----------


## hillbilly

> maybe MtD should stop organising gigs around the country and just hone in on yours...


He has been here. The dude didn't want to leave. 

BTW, some people really like to eat. :Smile: 

TD people are welcome anytime. But there is a dress code and reservations are required.

----------


## Smithson

> Anybody want to test a hillbilly tree house out?


Yes, I will try it out. How will you get it to me?

The tin roof with thatch on top is a good idea. This is what we've done on our old shack. Before the thatch it was ridiculously hot, now it's fine even in the middle of the day. It's also quiet when it rains.

----------


## JohnTB

> This is what we are calling our Thai tree house. Ok, it ain't really a true tree house, but it is the best I could do. It's not done yet as we have a few more options to add.
> 
> The house is a simple one room that has electricity. Notice the electrical wires are still hidden.  I wanted a tin roof in order to put a Thai leaf roof on top on the steel. I say tin, some say steel. Same, same...
> 
> You can see the stairways is not done.
> 
> Out tree house has screen windows and a sliding screen door.
> 
> One big problem that we ran into was the trees. What we decided and that you can see is the wire cable holding the one tree back. One of two things will happen. Either the bad tree will grow the way we want or if not then we will have a vine type of plant to hide the cable.
> ...


Nice place - is it for rent??  #Waiting on prices and loction/map! (NO JOKE)  Thanx

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Nice place - is it for rent?? #Waiting on prices and loction/map! (NO JOKE) Thanx


If you read the OP properly, you'll see a link to his website.

Here it is for blind people D & G Resort

Don't use the downloadable map unless you're into getting lost.

----------


## minime

great to see the pictures Hillbilly, your wife did a great job with the tree house.

Would love to visit but the dress code? I havn't got any dungarees.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I havn't got any dungarees.


Or trousers apparently.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minime

Or long sleeve shirts....

----------


## hillbilly

When I went to our tree house a couple of weeks ago, this is what I saw.



The work had stopped. Now what I asked myself. Here was the problem.



Let's see what you think.  :Smile:

----------


## JoGeAr

^ Are they bricks ?

----------


## hillbilly

Yes, they are.

----------


## JoGeAr

Looks like your land may have been built up at some stage. Those bricks seem to be lying there loose, are they? If not, and they are part of a structure, what the hell is/was it?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Looks like they've uncovered an ancient city. You're going to have to demolish D & G Mate.

----------


## DrAndy

so what is the dress code? do men have to wear them too?

----------


## Aquaman

an ancient temple.  awsome.

----------


## JoGeAr

> You're going to have to demolish D & G Mate.


Nah, just change the name to D & G Resort and Shrine !!

----------


## hillbilly

Local history says at one time many years ago there either a giant spirit house or a temple of some sort located in this area. 

You know the story, an old lady says that her grandmother told her a story from her grandmother. :Confused: 

The local Wat school also recently ran into the same problem. The teachers called the government officials to have a look see. Eventually, the school had to stop construction and move their building elsewhere.

You can see some perfectly formed bricks that appear to be either a foundation or steps of some sort.



Still digging away and finding even more bricks.  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

After the main monk came and poked around the site, he said relax "the spirits are okay."

The locals all agreed as they want to work. Guess I was the only one concerned.

Anyway construction resumes!  :Smile: 



Personally, I think a lot of this history is nothing more than folklore. Yes, it is true that the Burmese devasted much of this area over 400 years ago.

However, we have a numerous bricks evaluated by experts both Thai and 'falangs.' They all say that the bricks are only about 100-150 years old. So who really knows?

----------


## cimboc

^ so they going to on sale in the D & G souvenir shop "Take a piece of Ancient Thailand home for 500 baht"

 :Smile:

----------


## JaiYinYin

How much did that cost to build if u dont mind me asking ?

----------


## hillbilly

This a rather difficult question to answer. The problem is that we had already many of the building materials and I have forgotten the prices. Materials such as PVC pipe, wood and tiles.

Having said that in my experience, one project always leads to another. Anyway, if I was to guess about the total cost for building just the tree house I would gather about B250,000.

----------


## DrAndy

if you used proper teak trunks for the support, an extra B40,000

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Teak trunks are that cheap?  6 of them for 40K ?

----------


## hillbilly

Not really that cheap. Anyway, it doesn't take a gigantic teak pole to hold up a house. Now if you want one that you can't reach around, then some serious money comes into the equation.

----------


## Dean

Isn't it some sort of good luck to have a teak log wide enough not to be able to reach around it?  At least, thats what the person who sold me one of my teak logs told me.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Good luck for the seller you mean?    :mid: 

Anyway, I think when they're obviously too big for the house structurally then I don't like that look.  I see that sometimes.  But if it actually holds up a lot of weight then I'm all for it.

----------


## BKKBILL

I just looked at your web site HB and you have it all looking good. Hope the venture goes well.

----------

